# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  easy caffe problem

## mufitk

Isha ne nje net cafe duke formatuar disa pc personi perdorte easy cafe dhe nderkohe pasi e instaloca easy cafe sclient te pc qe formatova pash qe kerkonte ip e serverit dhe e vendosa e u krye ne rregull.Kur kontrollova pc client te gjithe kishin ip automatike ndersa serveri kishte ip manuale.SI shpjegohet a e ka te lidhurr rrjetin ne regull ky peron se disa here serveri nuk ja nihete pc client te programi easy cafe server.
Gjithashtu pc server nuk kishte internet po tja beje ip manuale i vinte interneti.
Doja te dija pse disa here serveri dmth prog easy cafe nuk ja nihte pc klient.
Si me e licensuar easy cafen.
Ju falemderit te gjith me falni se u zgjata shume

----------


## mufitk

Si me e regj tina soft.dmth ku me gjet serial

----------

